# W} Eldar aspects and phoenix lords H} Orks, orcs and goblins



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I am looking for eldar aspect warriors except for dire avengers as i have plenty of those for the time being and i am also looking for phoenix lords as well as above.

Here is what i have to trade:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=109970

this is a link to my other trade thread, where i am looking for vampire counts.

*UK only and trade only please.*

Gothic


----------

